# The Chainsaw Kid...



## Thor's Hammer (May 11, 2005)

I couldent resist buying one of these for my son even though he's only 20 months old. I thought it would sit on the shelf for a few years before he would play with it...
Guess he had other ideas


----------



## Tom Dunlap (May 11, 2005)

What?!? No PPE? 

Watch the habits you're teaching. That looks like a tip cut in the last pic


----------



## Thor's Hammer (May 11, 2005)

He has boots on, and he seems to like tip cutting/boring


----------



## firedog (May 11, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## vharrison2 (May 11, 2005)

How sweet. Bailey's used to sell hard hats for little ones.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 11, 2005)

You need to get that little guy a screen name on here. He's already got more chainsaw experience and maturity than some guys on here!   

(No offense to anyone, just making a joke, so if you think I'm talking to you, I'm not. Settle down.)

Jeff


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 11, 2005)

Oh yeah, great pictures. Cool little guy you got there.

Jeff


----------



## ontario026 (May 11, 2005)

Nice pics, good to see you are starting him off young, already introduced to a quality product as well!


----------



## vharrison2 (May 11, 2005)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> No offense to anyone, just making a joke, so if you think I'm talking to you, I'm not. Settle down.)
> 
> Jeff


----------



## JJackson (May 11, 2005)

Great pictures, you have to start them young.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (May 12, 2005)

Better to have him get the little Stihl than the Jim Beam Poulan  

Does anyone else have a JB Poulan?


----------



## 056 kid (May 12, 2005)

saws and sour mash go hand in hand!!


----------



## jason j ladue (May 12, 2005)

so cool...oh i cant wait!


----------



## vharrison2 (May 12, 2005)

Jason you are going to be a great Daddy


----------



## NWCS (May 13, 2005)

you know.. that little Stihl could easily turn into a hotsaw.. wheres the nerf football tuned pipe? and the foam pipe insulation stinger for it  kid is a natural with a saw!


----------



## belgian (May 13, 2005)

*nice toy*

I wish my dad would have given me such a nice toy in my early days ....


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 13, 2005)

Tom Dunlap said:


> Does anyone else have a JB Poulan?




Ha! I had forgotten all about that. I had that decanter maybe two decades ago, dunno what happened to it. The whiskey was Jim Beam?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (May 15, 2005)

When I was 5 or 6 I had a toy chainsaw like that. But not as niced. Cute kid.


----------

